# Heading Out This Morning To Garner State Park, Texas



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

First trip of the season. Think the Frio River will be too cold to get in? :^)

Regards, Glenn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a wonderful time, Glenn. Weather is outstanding! Travel safely.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What's a little chilly water for a rough Texan manly man like you?

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Glenn ... yep the FRIO is going to live up to its name at this time of year .... if the water is above 45 it will be a miracle... i finally got back yesterday from 10 weeks on the road (four states and three countries) and we are heading up to Canyon Lake for 4 nights on Tuesday ... before I have to head back out again ... man the weather is suppose to be perfect for all of Texas this next week for Spring Break.. .. hope you have a fun time...

Sam


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Water wasn't tooo cold. We took highway 16 from Llano all the way to Medina, then west to Leakey. The drive alone was worth the trip.

Enjoy Canyon Lake. I really like Potter's Creek campground.

Sadly, had to come back early from Garner and take the new woman in the hospital. We hope to find out what's ailment is this morning.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Water wasn't tooo cold. We took highway 16 from Llano all the way to Medina, then west to Leakey. The drive alone was worth the trip.
> 
> Enjoy Canyon Lake. I really like Potter's Creek campground.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to cut your trip short.Hope to hear good news from the hospital when we come home.

Headed out in the morning for Dinosaur Valley State Park, in Glen Rose,Texas ourselves.We are going with DD & her family,5 year old grandson is a" great dinosaur hunter"( at least that is what he tells us). Weather man says it will be in the high 70's to low 80's.....sorry all you cold Outbackers we don't have to go far to have a Spring Break,we will think of you all ,at least once a day though.

Happy Camping .....Lynn


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are living the good life here in TX. Enjoy and let us know what you think of the campgrounds!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> Sounds like you guys are living the good life here in TX. Enjoy and let us know what you think of the campgrounds!


Sure thing ...looks like a fun place and one that we wanted to take all the DD's to when they were little,just never got that direction so now we take the grand kids...LOL!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Glenn, how was the trip over Medina Mountain, the steep and hairpin turn section right near the Bandera/Kerr County line on Hwy 16 between Kerrville and Medina? Trailers get stuck on the that route sometimes. Lost Maples is a really cool and isolated park just about 25 miles NW of Medina; have you been there?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GO WEST said:


> Glenn, how was the trip over Medina Mountain, the steep and hairpin turn section right near the Bandera/Kerr County line on Hwy 16 between Kerrville and Medina? Trailers get stuck on the that route sometimes. Lost Maples is a really cool and isolated park just about 25 miles NW of Medina; have you been there?


I know the area that you are talking about well... when i was towing my 23RS with a 1500 my transmission actually overheated both times ... now that I have a 2500 Diesel and pulling a 35 foot fifth wheel though i have yet to have my transmission barely even warm up ... what a difference a diesel with an oversized tranny makes ....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

GO WEST said:


> Glenn, how was the trip over Medina Mountain, the steep and hairpin turn section right near the Bandera/Kerr County line on Hwy 16 between Kerrville and Medina? Trailers get stuck on the that route sometimes. Lost Maples is a really cool and isolated park just about 25 miles NW of Medina; have you been there?


I didn't have a problem as I am now towing a pop-up (guess I ought to change my sig banner). The two guys with me were towing 32 ft TTs with Ford 250 diesels. They towed it fine, but it scared the heck out of them as they weren't expecting that wild a road ( and i didn't tell them







)

Ghosty, Yes, I've been to Lost Maples too. Very nice place. That is my favorite part of Texas no doubt.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glen,

How's the DW? Hope she's OK.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Glen,
> 
> How's the DW? Hope she's OK.
> 
> Mark


Laura is recovering now. Should be coming home tomorrow. When I took her in her kidneys had started shutting down from dehydration. They've had her on an IV drip constantly since about 7pm Saturday evening. We may find out exactly the cause of the illness tomorrow, assuming the cultures they are growing take. It appears it was ecoli or samanella or some such microrganism though. They started giving her a broadbased antibiotic yesterday and it seems to doing the trick. Thank you for being concerned.
Regards, Glenn
PS. No I didn't poison her ;^) It was either a salad from work or shrimp at a restraunt we think.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Glen,
> 
> How's the DW? Hope she's OK.
> 
> Mark


Laura is recovering now. Should be coming home tomorrow. When I took her in her kidneys had started shutting down from dehydration. They've had her on an IV drip constantly since about 7pm Saturday evening. We may find out exactly the cause of the illness tomorrow, assuming the cultures they are growing take. It appears it was ecoli or samanella or some such microrganism though. They started giving her a broadbased antibiotic yesterday and it seems to doing the trick. Thank you for being concerned.
Regards, Glenn
PS. No I didn't poison her ;^) It was either a salad from work or shrimp at a restraunt we think.
[/quote]

That's good. Hope she recovers fully and fast!

Mark


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Glen,
> 
> How's the DW? Hope she's OK.
> 
> Mark


Laura is recovering now. Should be coming home tomorrow. When I took her in her kidneys had started shutting down from dehydration. They've had her on an IV drip constantly since about 7pm Saturday evening. We may find out exactly the cause of the illness tomorrow, assuming the cultures they are growing take. It appears it was ecoli or samanella or some such microrganism though. They started giving her a broadbased antibiotic yesterday and it seems to doing the trick. Thank you for being concerned.
Regards, Glenn
PS. No I didn't poison her ;^) It was either a salad from work or shrimp at a restraunt we think.
[/quote]

That's good. Hope she recovers fully and fast!

Mark
[/quote]

Sure glad to hear Laura is recovering,hope she contiunes to do better each day. Don't push it,beleave or not dehydration and kidney almost shutting down takes awhile to get over. My DH still has days he feels weak from those same problems during Christmas( of course he is oldeer so that might have something to do with it)

Happy Camping .....Lynn


----------

